# Protestant Reformed Church a cult?



## josiahrussell

So apparently many people consider the PRC a spiritually abusive and manipulative cult, and I've even seen a whole forum dedicated to helping people in the church. Can anyone fill me in on what could be going on in this denomination? As far as I knew I thought they just differed on things like common grace, and the OPC say they focus too much on the doctrines of salvation and look at all of scripture through that narrow lense. I live in Australia and we don't have any churches here within that denomination so this is more for research rather than guidance.


----------



## jw

I am not aware of any such charges, warnings, or proclamations being put forth by any Confessionally Reformed and/or Presbyterian ecclesiastical body about this matter (if any know otherwise, please inform and provide sources). Ergo, with respect to our duties under the 9th Commandment, we'll not use the board here for such discussion.


----------



## Contra_Mundum

The PB has many fine members who belong to the PRC. I am sure they would be disappointed with slanders of them, but not too surprised they exist.

People have said our tiny OPC congregation is a "cult" led by "cult leaders." Some say it because they are entirely ignorant, and just abuse what they know nothing about. Others say it, because someone who might be expected to know something has described it as such to them.

Still others say it, because they know our church is not a place where you believe what you like and all is well; and they know it is a place where Christ's officers are installed and actually perform such duties as Scripture calls for (God will hold them accountable for observing). And for many people, if they have laid on them so much as one obligation--even if it is from Holy Scripture--they react with rage and contempt. "Of course, only a _cult _would try to _control _people like you-all!"

Such people are not in submission to Scripture, nor to Christ, nor led by the Spirit. If they read the Bible, it is for affirmation of whatever their desires were before. There is no yielding to Apostle Paul's injunction not to be conformed to this world, but instead be transformed by the renewing of their minds. That would involve radical change, the last thing they intend to do. Sin, in their view, does not have control of their whole constitution; but has influenced them only in some limited areas where they admit weakness. Religion, in their view, is supposed to help you do what you _really _want to do; so the "change" was originally to something bad, and getting rid of that influence puts you back on the road to happiness. "God want's me to be *happy*."

No, God wants you to be holy; and happiness is a function of learning to like what God wants and putting self to death. Joy is a deep satisfaction in God, even in spite of suffering--an unhappy experience that is inevitable for those who recognize that Christ commands us to take up our cross and follow him. Sorrow may be for a night, but joy comes in the morning; and one day all sorrow and sighing will flee away. But worldly indulgence brings only fleeting happiness that will turn to eternal weeping and gnashing of teeth.

Speaking in a general sense (for there are only degrees of deviation from the ideal) churches like the OPC or the PRC risk the abusive epithet of "cult" because we are willing to suffer for doing things God's way, for teaching truth rather than what itching ears long for, and for aiming at holiness not happiness for the hearers.

Is it possible that some pastor, session/consistory, or a whole congregation can seek "control" in an evil way? Of course; but the question, "Have they?" is answerable only by recourse to the Word of God that is supposed to be the final authority.

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1 | Amen 1


----------

